# SLAMMING Optics Deals



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Recently I checked out Bravo Company USA's ad in Shotgun News for an EO Tech 552. Their current price is $519. So, I called Georgia Optics in Cartersville, Georgia. They sold me the E O Tech for $480 delivered to my door. That was a savings of $39 *plus* the shipping costs.

Then, David Holcomb at Georgia Optics sends me an e mail to tell me EO Tech is having a rebate. There is a *$60 dollar rebate* on the EO Tech 552. I've now saved over $100 on my purchase (once you figure in shipping costs.) But wait, I put that purchase on a Citicard credit card... and they have told me they will rebate money back to me if I happen to find a cheaper price than the $480 already spent.

This is very well worth a plug, especially if you are considering optics or needing some. Check these guys out at Georgia Optics


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Recently I checked out Bravo Company USA's ad in Shotgun News for an EO Tech 552. Their current price is $519. So, I called Georgia Optics in Cartersville, Georgia. They sold me the E O Tech for $480 delivered to my door. That was a savings of $39 *plus* the shipping costs.
> 
> Then, David Holcomb at Georgia Optics sends me an e mail to tell me EO Tech is having a rebate. There is a *$60 dollar rebate* on the EO Tech 552. I've now saved over $100 on my purchase (once you figure in shipping costs.) But wait, I put that purchase on a Citicard credit card... and they have told me they will rebate money back to me if I happen to find a cheaper price than the $480 already spent.
> 
> This is very well worth a plug, especially if you are considering optics or needing some. Check these guys out at Georgia Optics


I like the one that has AIMPOINT emblazoned on it.::clapping::


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

That may be another purchase for another day, but the 552 has NV capabilities and like I said, I saved over a hundred bucks. Isn't Aimpoint good for weapons where the scope is mounted forward of the receiver (think Squad Scout?)


----------

